# D300s vs D40 and D40 w/70-200 Mounted



## PhotoXopher (Mar 25, 2010)

I have to say, having the 70-200 on the D40 was kind of neat - however I didn't feel comfortable holding it by the camera body. The D40 felt like an accessory to the 70-200 

D300s w/Sigma 70-200 f/2.8 and D40 w/Sigma 18-50 f/2.8






D40 w/Sigma 70-200 f/2.8





D40 w/Sigma 18-50 f/2.8 looked right at home.


----------



## NateS (Mar 25, 2010)

Ha...very cool.  I'm wanting to do something similar and get a D40-D60 to leave my Tamron 17-50 f2.8 on so I can leave my Tamron 180 on the D90 most of the time.


----------

